# Things I Love



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Getting up on a frosty morning with my coffee in hand (minus the fly) and revelling in the beauty of nature outside my window. No traffic, no neighbor noises, just the occassional bird singing.

Awesome.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

christmas morning when I hear my kids scream for joy.

spring break at play linda beach... sir mix knows what I'm talking about!

picking up my final check on a big project.... in the customer says it turned out better than my expectations.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

The orange dawn sunlight illuminating rough framing, the ring of a hand saw or the tone of a 12" speed square when struck like a musicians triangle.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

unburnt sauce with thin sliced fresh garlic.


----------



## shaedzs (Jan 26, 2012)

Watching CMT country music TV with my 4 month old on my lap before work in the morning with a warm cup of coffee...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I love little baby ducks,
Old pick-up trucks,
Slow moving trains, and rain.

I love little country streams,
Sleep without dreams,
Sunday school in May, and hay.

I love leaves in the wind,
Pictures of my friends,
Birds of the world, and squirrels.

I love coffee in a cup,
Little fuzzy pups,
Bourbon in a glass, and grass.

I love honest open smiles,
Kisses from a child,
Tomatoes on a vine, and onions.

I love winners when they cry,
Losers when the try,
Music when it's good, and life.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> spring break at play linda beach... sir mix knows what I'm talking about!


Yep, I know all about Playalinda beach.:cheesygri 
Been surfing there my whole life.:thumbsup: Heck, I even got bit by a shark there. :w00t:


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the feeling I get when I have been able to help someone just because I could.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I love lamp.














come on, you knew _someone_ was gonna drop that line :whistling:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Smokey old pool rooms and clear mountain mornings,
Little warm puppies and children and girls of the night


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:whistling


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

After a particularly nasty head cold/chest cold/sinus infection and you've experienced that body clearing bowel movement that rids you of the remnants of the virus and well as the carcasses of the white blood cells who have so nobly gone to battle on your behalf...

I love struck matches, scented candles and a 1200 cfm fart fan.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

boobs and weed


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I love rex's posts... :laughing::blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't like txgencon's post. :no:....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep, I know all about Playalinda beach.:cheesygri
> Been surfing there my whole life.:thumbsup: Heck, I even got bit by a shark there. :w00t:


 I was bitten many times at that beach but it wasn't by a shark lol

that beach knows how to party!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I love when people post about things they love. 

Warms my cockles.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> I love when people post about things they love.
> 
> Warms my cockles.


I'd love it if people wouldn't talk about their cockles.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

the habs
beer
wife


In that order. :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

NY strip,rate;boiled asparagus with margarine,mushroom risotto and a side of mashed potatoes with proscuitto.

Add bottle of Chianiti,preferably 05 or older


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Waking up in the morning and realizing that I'm still breathing.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I love sharing a good fart. One of those eye watering, clear the room kinda ones.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Tom buy new pants those are dirty.
> 
> I love the feeling of leaving the job site heading home to see the family.
> 
> ...




i get no love here anymore:sad::no:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

coming home to my little girl.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> i get no love here anymore:sad::no:


This is me sending you love:rockon:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I love my best helper.....


He looks an awful lot like my lil foreman...Whom I love more than anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

starburst's, starburst jelly beans, mike & ike's, skittle's, laffy taffy, fruit by the foot...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

POP TARTS:clap:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Remembering when i do suff today that my dad taught me..:thumbsup: Dad


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> starburst's, starburst jelly beans, mike & ike's, skittle's, laffy taffy, fruit by the foot...


ooooooooooooooooooooooooo gummy worms


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

sour gummy worms, cherry sours, circus peanuts....


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I love sharing a good fart. One of those eye watering, clear the room kinda ones.


QFT!!!! Nothing beats a ripe zester!!!!!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> Smokey old pool rooms and clear mountain mornings,
> Little warm puppies and children and girls of the night


Your momma let you grow up to be a cowboy, eh?


I love the smell of freshly burnt gunpowder.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I love sharing a good fart. One of those eye watering, clear the room kinda ones.


Awesome...the crowd pleaser as I call em!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My wife and kids.
The thrill of the close then the better thrill of the completely satisfied customer!
Getting paid all year!!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I love when I see Tom Brady like this...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Logans Roadhouse, preferably the 22 oz porterhouse with 2 loaded baked potatoes, yum.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> sour gummy worms, cherry sours, circus peanuts....


NOW & LATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
,milk duds, sweet tarts, jolly ranchers, Mt. Dew slushies with a little cherry mixed in, .......


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Skittles!! Little Debbie oatmeal pies!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i like working.
My favorite moment when i was working on those towns was being the first there and on the roof in the morning.
or working on the 3rd floor deck. when it was all open :thumbup:


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

My son. Family and friends, framing, motorcycles, and yes beer


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

To kill your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women. 

These are the best things in life ...... According to Conan the barbarian. Generally the law frowns on such things these days.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The timer on my coffee maker


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Chair height toilets.

The smell of diesel exhaust.

Grilled cheese sandwiches.

G-Body cars from the 70's and 80's.

The mini explosion that a biscuit can makes.

Running circles around the know-it-all young people on the job site.

Funny stories and the judge's reaction in traffic court.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I love it, when a plan comes together.

D


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

sheet floors or roofs and slamming sheets down :thumbup:
i dunno i think its cool


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Gold Bond on a hot summer day.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

413Sean said:


> and yes beer


That's why we invented whiskey. You'll forget beer ever existed.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Love Friday's!!!!

fridays are "collect the check" days


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

SSC said:


> Love Friday's!!!!
> 
> fridays are "collect the check" days


For employees? I don't care if it's Sunday- they're all good collect the check days.


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

The sun shining through a stick framed roof before sheathing is applied


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

katoman said:


> Getting up on a frosty morning with my coffee in hand (minus the fly) and revelling in the beauty of nature outside my window. No traffic, no neighbor noises, just the occassional bird singing.
> 
> Awesome.




:whistling:laughing:


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Properly done concrete flatwork with crisp hand tooled joints


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When I have to make small holes in the wall...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I LOVE TATTOO's


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beatiful women in low rise jeans and tatoos on there lower backs:thumbup:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7gbtQSFz4Q


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Love all this stuff. My favorite things.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

spellcheck


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

The smell of my wife, cut cedar and hickory. Diesel smoke.

I love when my kids laugh and smile.

When New customers ask for cards for their friends.

Compairing projects that i have built to other contractors. I smile When i see our quality.

Having an awesome time working with my guys.

Eating supper with my wife and kids at the supper table at least 5 nights a week.

.....i know there is more, have to think about it.

This thread is awesome!


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

The inventor of the finish nailer --- I hope i never have to predrill and handnail window casing again


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

FHS said:


> The smell of my wife, cut cedar and hickory. Diesel smoke.


She should bathe more often.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Framing and Rush and Guns n Roses
or framing to rush or Guns n Roses


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

jmiller said:


> She should bathe more often.


Oh it's a good smell, not a bad one. Lol


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a masterpiece


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

The churning of an outboard motor as it leaves the dock (with me at the helm of course) 
Unmentionable hetero acts best committed in a motel or on a secluded beach
Having enough money


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunny Ledfords Pontoon Boat Song Iwould post it off you tube if i wasn't computer illiterate


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

A late afternon nap :yawn:


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nooners


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

A rainy night.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

D.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A jobsite at dawn. With a half-built structure. The smell of the fresh coffee in your cup, truck lights on, taking out tools, planning the day, firing up the equipment and smelling the burnt diesel fuel. I love this trade.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

And this.  :cowboy:


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

the home crew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqPpREcLwRQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## NYtoSoCalFramer (Jan 4, 2012)

being ahead of schedule


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

7am T-times, drumming, washing the car and truck on really hot days, the gun range, ice skating w/ stick of course, cheesecake and coffee, warm fireplaces, Bytors' fireplaces :laughing:, good friends and of course...reading awesome threads on CT.

Oh...did I mention beautiful sunrises :whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

when something was a good idea because I thought of it

reese mini peanut butter cups
ultimate chocolate chip cookies
youngs double chocolate stout

echo and twang

when the girl at tim hortons actually makes my coffee correctly

using my bosch mitre saw as opposed to the beat off company dewalt when trimming

cheques that actually clear

green bay packers

tom brady on his ass


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> youngs double chocolate stout


How can you drink that stuff. Tried it a few times and could not do it


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

dddduuuhhh...ME


----------



## All-Craft (Sep 23, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> when something was a good idea because I thought of it
> 
> reese mini peanut butter cups
> ultimate chocolate chip cookies
> ...


----------

